# Breast exam ??



## MsMaddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Can somebody tell me when a pt comes in for CPX and the doctor also does a breast exam but no GYN, can you still use dx V72.31 Because the doctor did the breast exam? Or do you use only V70.0 even though a breast exam was done ?? I need to let my doctors know. 


Thank You in advance

MsMaddy


----------



## kbarron (Sep 29, 2009)

I use V76.19


----------



## MsMaddy (Sep 29, 2009)

kbarron said:


> I use V76.19



But V76.19 IS ONLY BREAST EXAM.  WHAT I'M SAYING IS THAT THE FEMALE PATIENT HAD A CPX DONE AND THE DOCTOR DID BREAST EXAM AT THE SAME TIME WITHOUT GYN EXAM.  

THANKS 
MSMADDY


----------



## Lemter (Dec 22, 2009)

*Breast Exam V76.19*

I attended an auto conference a few years back but can't remember who held the conference and I know longer have the material.  In the auto conference they indicate that for proper coding of a cpx the following scenarios would be correct:
Prevent w/pelvic and pap ( 993xx w/dx V72.31)
Prevent w/pelvic (993xx w/dx V72.31)
Prevent w/breast exam only (993xx w/dx V76.19)
Prevent w/general exam (993xx w/dx V700)

Dx V72.31 can be for just pelvic exam only or both pelvic and pap.
Dx V76.19 is for just a breast exam only and not a pelvic and/or pap. 

V700 is for a general exam but if you know the type of exam wouldn't you code to the highest specification?

Here in ND we have been using V76.19 and haven't seen denials.  What's your take on this????

Thanks Nette


----------



## MsMaddy (Dec 24, 2009)

So if the pt comes in for cpx which would be V70.0 and the doctor also does breast exam, would you use just V76.19? Since V76.19 is only for breast exam, what happens to the cpx exam code V70.0?  Do we use them both?

THANK YOU ALL 
MsMaddy


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 24, 2009)

I would use both the V70.0 and the V76.19 this V76.19 is screening breast and the V70.0 covers the complete physicial not a problem from where I stand.


----------



## kumeena (Dec 24, 2009)

Why they do routine health maintenance (V70.0) in GYN. I thought V70.0 is for primary care physicians use only.

Thanks 

Merry christmas and Happy new year


----------

